# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Laptop video/camera not working

## aidipi

Looking for some advice please.  The camera and video on my laptop have stopped functioning correctly.   If i am on Skype or Zoom i can see other people but  ot myself and they are unable to see me.  All I get is a greyed out camera with a line through  it.  I am also unable to view some of my videos and photos in my files.
I ha e checked the camera and updated the drivers to no avail.

----------


## dx100uk

4th one of these weird video issues ive seen in the last 10 days. exactly the same issues
rollback the last windows update 

3/4 worked
the other had to use an external USB webcam.
not got to the bottom of it yet but its to do with the 20/4/21 update for win10.

----------

